# mops.ca order



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone in for a mops.ca order?

I want the Float Switch Sensor (7.99$) and the rest up to 23$ I have to pay, are fees, fees and more fees.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would go in for a switch also if you order one. That should bring the total to around 30 and we could pay 15 each or so.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Sure. We have time until Sunday to order. Maybe we can find more people willing to share delivery.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Ebay is the place to go if you want cheaper stuff.

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=float+switch&_sacat=0&_from=R40

shipping might be a little longer than MOPS


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've received stuff from DX.com within a week. Although you're right Bin...I did order a item and it took 6 weeks so that's the chance you take right?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I did order a item and it took 6 weeks so that's the chance you take right?


From MOPS? But they are in Hamilton !!!!

PS: we have another buyer : elizabean


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I meant china...only time I've ever bought from MOPS is when I picked up.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Nighttrooper said:


> Ebay is the place to go if you want cheaper stuff.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=float+switch&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> shipping might be a little longer than MOPS


This looks tempting


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm all for shopping local, and I've driven to MOPS to get an item but in the end it's really up to you. I myself would order from china.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I myself would order from china.


I am concerned about reliability of the switch from china


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

doing a wot dave? i am shooting su152


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh snap, I was just playing WoT!

Here's another link to a different float switch. i've used DX.com in the past and they are very reliable.

http://dx.com/p/1a-water-level-sensor-liquid-float-switch-blue-dc-100-220v-163750


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

SO far we are 3 guys, 3x float switch = 33.83$. 
11$ and some change for each.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Driving to Mops is great when you dont want to wait for shipping or if the shipping cost is a problem, (heavy items). The only issue is you will probably walk aro and buy more stuff that you want or need, so in the end it costs more,


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Got u!
I must stick to the online order


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

I ordered some stuff Monday, it was at my house Tuesday, you cant beat that


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

But of course, with UPS. 3 days with Canada Post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I too, often buy stuff thru ebay or online from China. But I will be carefull with DX.com. They often forward items with parts missing and its a hassle to communicate with them. I was warn by a friend before I purchase the item.I bought a car camera from the them, item arrived with parts missing, it was a headache to email them, then the power adaptor did not work. They tell me to buy from somewhere else, they do not assist to replace faulty part nor do they assist you to replace the faulty item even you are willing to pay. So far this is the only seller with negative customer service from China from my experience.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a positive experience with dx.com
I got my money back without shipping the wrong product they sent (220v, instead of 110v) 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

TankCla, the fact remains that they sent you the wrong item but you are lucky to have a refund. In my case they want me to sent the faulty item back and it will cost me more then the cost of a new one, so I ordered a new one from someone else. All the time and weeks wasted talking to them is just not worth it.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Oh snap, I was just playing WoT!
> 
> Here's another link to a different float switch. i've used DX.com in the past and they are very reliable.
> 
> http://dx.com/p/1a-water-level-sensor-liquid-float-switch-blue-dc-100-220v-163750


World of tanks?
Na server or Eu?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

EU, you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

TankCla said:


> EU
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, look me up


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Bantario said:


> Same, look me up


Me


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Trust me, he does not know how to play....


Forgot to add: DX used to be good but about 1 year ago I ordered a usb stick and had to wait 4 months for it. And they were blaming me as to why i did not called them more often.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

george said:


> Trust me, he does not know how to play....


Yes George, you are so right! Watch you turret tonight 



george said:


> Forgot to add: DX used to be good but about 1 year ago I ordered a usb stick and had to wait 4 months for it. And they were blaming me as to why i did not called them more often.


You should call them every week. Just to say hi. I told you what to do!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

EU server is for people who can't play


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Senior players only

To bad they split the server


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd roll all over ya!!!


----------

